# Just Messing Around



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my other hobbies is collecting old fishing reels. Here is 3 that i got today. Left to right; Pflueger Akerite #2008, Shakespeare #1944 FE and a Pflueger Supteme #1573 (post war). -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, now we're talking. We used to call them "Squidders". I use nothing but conventional reels for Fresh water and saltwater. Unless it is a bailess reel ( manual pick-up ) ,I have no use for spinning reels at all. Free Spool is cool !!!! BTW Bill is there anything you don't collect? I thought I had a bunch of hobbies!! Phew!







Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice reels and they look in much better condition than my 12 month old ones!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Not until I take it to the next gun show anyway!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Really cool designs. You don't find stuff like that at Dick's or Sportsman's warehouse anymore.


----------

